# Objekt im Vordergrund fixieren - CorelDraw



## barbiturator (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe ein sehr dringendes Problem und zwar gestalte ich gerade eine Verpackung und dazu habe ich eine ai Grafik als Cut erhalten. 
Wie kann ich diese Grafik immer im Vordergrund fixieren, sodass ich gestalten kann ohne immer wieder den Cut in den Vordergrund gruppieren zu müssen.
Oder gibt es bei Corel eine Funtion dafür.

_Ich hoffe man versteht mein Problem überhaupt_


----------



## ink (20. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht es aus mit: Eine Ebene darunter erstellen und die Obere zu sperren?!

mfg


----------



## barbiturator (20. Oktober 2008)

Yeah! Danke Danke Danke Danke


----------

